

Intrade Founder John Delaney Dies On Mt. Everest - pier0
http://www.businessinsider.com/intrade-founder-john-delaney-dies-on-mt-everest-2011-5

======
SlipperySlope
United Nations treaty should make mountain climbing in the death zone illegal,
in my opinion.

------
henning
I think it's irresponsible to attempt something so dangerous when you have a
company and a family depending on you.

